
The Most Famous Finish in Ironman History: Julie Moss Takes You Through Her Race - js2
http://m.ironman.com/triathlon-news/articles/2003/02/the-most-famous-finish-in-ironman-history-julie-moss-takes-you-through-her-race.aspx
======
js2
Video of the finish.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbWsQMabczM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbWsQMabczM)

